#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  Short break in Danang

## beerlaodrinker

For xmas i decided to take Mrs BLD on a Romantic beach holiday to danang, She deserves a holiday for putting up with me. But as it Turns out there was to be NO shagging, Just seafood Gluttony and a never ending tour of temples and whatnot



But never the less i enjoyed the place, we booked a nice reasonably inexpensive hotel near MY khe beach, Great views over the city and coastline



There wasnt many Tourists around but there sure was a lot of construction, Im betting this is a place that will rapidly expand

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Heres a bit about Danang

Danang has a population of about 1 million and doesnt really have a busy feel to it unlike other vietnamese cities, Most Tourists use it as a jumping of point to visit the nearby town of Hoi An or visit the Hai van pass,But theres enough to do to keep you amused for  few days, including good beaches and unesco listed sites, golf courses etc, Beers ok to

----------


## Henrie

This is unusual for somewhere so close to Isaan




> Climate
> Đà Nẵng has a tropical monsoon climate with two seasons: a typhoon & wet season lasting from September through March and a dry season lasting from April through August.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Heres a few snaps from down the beach



The vietnamese Navy ?


Internets gone verry slow, post some more tomorrow

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> This is unusual for somewhere so close to Isaan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Climate
> Đà Nẵng has a tropical monsoon climate with two seasons: a typhoon & wet season lasting from September through March and a dry season lasting from April through August.


 Its only close to issan as the crow flies, Geographicly its Coastal and mountainous, Weather was ok at xmas with 1 day of rain when we were in Bana hills but not really swimming weather, Hence a Moobless thread this time :Smile:  Sorry dill.

----------


## stroller

Pics of Beauties on the beach?  :ourrules:

----------


## billy the kid

> Beauties on the beach?


only beauties are the fishermen. no tourists.

didn't the merkins dust Danang with neplam.

----------


## Headworx

> 


Moobs or Budgie Smugglers to get that reaction?. One looks like she's about to be physically ill, 3 of them are *pretending* they saw nothing, but the one on the right... 

She likes what she sees  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> dust Danang with neplam


Agent orange. Napalm quite a bit further north.  :Wink:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moobs or Budgie Smugglers to get that reaction?. One looks like she's about to be physically ill, 3 of them are *pretending* they saw nothing, but the one on the right... 
> 
> She likes what she sees


ah, that be miss ruby, loveley lass. Definately got the horn when she saw the BLD in all his splendor. I could see she was looking at me with lust on her mind. :Smile:

----------


## billy the kid

> Im betting this is a place that will rapidly expand


It is superb for sea food but along the road opposite the beach on waste ground there are rats by the dozen running around from evening into the night.




> Agent orange.


 knew it to be something nasty,, cheers.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Down the beach

----------


## beerlaodrinker

we hopped in a taxi to go see the Lady buddha, a bit over rated but a good view

----------


## Henrie

This looks like a perfect place actually, half way between the country's two major cities. Warmer than chilly & cloudy Hanoi but cooler than steamy Saigon. Are there any other such beach cities along the coast?

----------


## david44

Great stuff, how did you get there by road or air?

----------


## terry57

What did the Hotel run ya at Lao. ?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Back down the beach in search of seafood







Next on the agenda was a trip to marble mountain

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> This looks like a perfect place actually, half way between the country's two major cities. Warmer than chilly & cloudy Hanoi but cooler than steamy Saigon. Are there any other such beach cities along the coast?


 Hoi an has a beach and a nice heritage town, been there a couple of times so gave it a miss this time and just concentrated on danang, the coastline in danang stretches for miles and you can see some stunning scenery from the top of hai van pass or a train trip from danang to Lang co would be a good way to do it, we ended up taking a taxxi though because i had been on the piss and slept in and missed the train

----------


## cyrille

> This is unusual for somewhere so close to Isaan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Climate
> Đà Nẵng has a tropical monsoon climate with two seasons: a typhoon & wet season lasting from September through March and a dry season lasting from April through August.


Yeah Nha Trang is the same...due to the mountains and coastline as bld says. Makes them great escapes from all the tedious bollocks of songkran in Thailand. We were regulars every year at Nha Trang when I worked in bkk. The weather there at that time of year is just about perfect.

----------


## Henrie

Good info. Thanks you two. Greens on the way when I can.

Being 500kms north of Nha Trang, I'm thinking Da Nang will be a couple of degrees cooler next month. Wiki shows it having daytime highs of 26 in February. Perfect  :bananaman:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Great stuff, how did you get there by road or air?


 we flew vietnam airlines vientiane-phnom penh-ho chi minh then Vietjet to Danang, you can drive there from vientiane in a full day if you get going early enough, didnt fancy that this time, The roads are fucked( mostly on the Lao side)



Only a short flight and they stop in phnom penh for about 30 minutes

----------


## david44

Cheers my pal in Lao has a Lao wife and Lao plated car can that cross border without any prior paper work, just Carnet and buy insurance at the frontier or is it easier to fly? Be nice to have a vehicle to explore the hills.

I've been told that even ignoring expense taking a Thai vehicle is just too much hassle

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> What did the Hotel run ya at Lao. ?


 I Think it was about $80 tel, pretty sure you can get a better deal if staying downtown, The whole place is oozing hotels to

----------


## terry57

^
TA,

Yes the accommodation selection is very competitive there. 

$80 is not to bad for a quality gaff like that though.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Cheers my pal in Lao has a Lao wife and Lao plated car can that cross border without any prior paper work, just Carnet and buy insurance at the frontier or is it easier to fly? Be nice to have a vehicle to explore the hills.
> 
> I've been told that even ignoring expense taking a Thai vehicle is just too much hassle


Ive driven there a couple of times, Lao plated car with the standard border passport for the car,and international drivers license, had insurance bought in vientiane, But wouldnt like to put it to the test if things went pear shaped, The best insurance i could buy cost 16000 kip or $2.00 covers funeral expenses i was told, Driving anywhere in vietnam is a hasssle, The place is just to congested, you rarely get above 50kmh as well. which is probably a good thing considering the insurance, kind of nerve wracking to. better  to just fly and use local transport me thinks, cheap as well

----------


## david44

Ok thanks for that good advice, air then taxi

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Or Train

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by billy the kid
> 
> dust Danang with neplam
> 
> 
> Agent orange. Napalm quite a bit further north.


 I love da smell of napalm in the morning

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Marble mountains a 15 minute drive from danang and on the road to hoi an, it has statues and caves , you can walk up for free or take an elevator

----------


## Henrie

Sounds and looks nicer than Pattaya  :bananaman:

----------


## somtamslap

> we flew vietnam airlines vientiane-phnom penh-ho chi minh then Vietjet to Danang


 That's three flights. Three ascents up into the ether in a flimsy piece of budget airline metal. I would've required many prescription pharmaceuticals and pints of alcohol to make that trip. But, hey! I'm a poof!

Nice report, Laoski.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Danang is on the Han river and has 4 large bridges crossing it, This ones called the dragon bridge and on saturday nights they close it to traffic for 15 minutes while the dragon spews fire and water, quite a nifty feature







I would of liked to have got some pics of it doing its thing with the fire and water but i was in a bar on the piss with Crocman and his lovely wife, my little point and shoot is shit at night for pics


 


The back of crocs head

----------


## Henrie

> I would of liked to have got some pics of it doing its thing with the fire and water but i was in a bar on the piss with Crocman

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A great way to get yor bearings when in a new place is to hop in a rickshaw and get pedalled liesurely around




Locals playing chess besides the river




There a lot stronger than they look those rickshaw wallas ^


Ive no idea what these girls were promoting but whatever it is i,ll  take some

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Danang cathedral,

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The hai van pass

we decided to take a trip to lang co and heard that the trip was worth doing if only for the magnificent views, The pass crosses over a spur of the truong son mountain range , would be an even better short trip by train i reckon







Totally deserted beaches


At the top of the pass there are fortifications built by the french and later used by the americans





Coming down the mountain you come to the small town of Lang co, theres a few resorts here but the place was pretty dead, has some potential though

----------


## Henrie

Is this place going to kick Thailand's tourism arse?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The resort in Lang co looked nice, didnt see any punters staying there though, 



The only thing to do in Lang co is eat seafood

----------


## Deckwan

> Is this place going to kick Thailand's tourism arse?


Dunno. but its next on my list of places to go...great pictures bld, thanks for posting.

----------


## Henrie

Looks like Nok will begin flying there soon.Nok Air & NokScoot Part 2: domestic and regional expansion including three new routes to Vietnam | CAPA - Centre for Aviation

There are no flights there from Thailand now, which is weird.

To get there now for me takes either 13 hours on a bus from Mukdahan or fly to Bkk then HCM then Danang.

----------


## crocman

Some would say the back of my head is my best feature BLD, enjoying the thread but have to spread the love.

Will start one myself once I get photobucket under control again.

----------


## katie23

BLD - I hope you gave the wallah a nice tip for driving such a large mammal.  :Smile:   No moobs?  Misskit, patsy & I will be disappointed.   :Razz: 

Crocman - the back of ur head looks vely hansum.  :Razz: 

-frm fone, on lnch brk. Tnx for d pix, bld!

----------


## phukitbound

Brings back memories, BLD. I never got to Danang. I like that dragon bridge. Looks like good times...  :Smile: 

I did spend time in Hoi An, and north of there for a month. Vietnam has great beaches, but I find the people will rip you off with extra hidden fees.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

In stead of returning from Lang co via the pass again  you can take the 5km long tunnel that goes through the mountain and shortens the trip to danang considerably






In the afternoons after seeing the sights for the day we would head downtown for drinks and seafood, Not a lot of pubs around or maybe i wasnt looking in the right places
This one was pretty friendly and at 20,000 dong for a san mig you cant go wrong



The friendly waitress took good care of the nippers to


Couple of doors down was an aussie pub


And a quirky little bar called Minsk bar 






i was being given the evil eye by mrs BLD which can only mean 1 thing.
DONT order another beer and take me to eat seafood, fuk, cuckolded by a crustacean again.



Love it when they are still swimming around









Finish of the evening with a couple more san migs in a couple more pubs


Ladybloke? we will have to ask butters

----------


## Henrie

Looks like you brought home lots of cholesterol as your souvenir  :bananaman:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> BLD - I hope you gave the wallah a nice tip for driving such a large mammal.  No moobs? Misskit, patsy & I will be disappointed. 
> 
> Crocman - the back of ur head looks vely hansum. 
> 
> -frm fone, on lnch brk. Tnx for d pix, bld!


Actually i gave him a bloody good tip Katie. Told him to buy low and sell high :Smile:  Bastard wanted double than what we had agreed on when we stopped , Quite a slippery bugger he was.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Some would say the back of my head is my best feature BLD, enjoying the thread but have to spread the love.
> 
> Will start one myself once I get photobucket under control again.


 Hope you enjoyed your trip mate, look forward to the pics

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Looks like Nok will begin flying there soon.Nok Air & NokScoot Part 2: domestic and regional expansion including three new routes to Vietnam | CAPA - Centre for Aviation
> 
> There are no flights there from Thailand now, which is weird.
> 
> To get there now for me takes either 13 hours on a bus from Mukdahan or fly to Bkk then HCM then Danang.


Thanks for the link henrie,

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Looks like you brought home lots of cholesterol as your souvenir


Cheeky barsteward. but yes, the wallet and waistline took a hammering despite my valient effort at drinking san migual light at every opportunity, Its a Low Cal beer dontcha know ::chitown::

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Brings back memories, BLD. I never got to Danang. I like that dragon bridge. Looks like good times... 
> 
> I did spend time in Hoi An, and north of there for a month. Vietnam has great beaches, but I find the people will rip you off with extra hidden fees.


You must of met this guy?

----------


## Henrie

Do they rip you off?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Do they rip you off?


Probably no more than anywhere else you have tourists, 

Next day we were of to Bana hills resort, a short ride from Danang

BANA HILL
A colonial French hill station established in 1919  where you can ascend the tropical forest from a non stop cable car the longest and highest of its kind in the world.(over 5km long) and visit a faux european style castle on top of a mountain,

Will post more of that strange place later

----------


## phukitbound

> Originally Posted by phukitbound
> 
> 
> Brings back memories, BLD. I never got to Danang. I like that dragon bridge. Looks like good times... 
> 
> I did spend time in Hoi An, and north of there for a month. Vietnam has great beaches, but I find the people will rip you off with extra hidden fees.
> 
> 
> You must of met this guy?


Not that one specifically..  rip ya off? 
Handsome son there.  :Smile: 
Did you make it to Hoi An? A real quaint place where you feel like you've stepped back in time. Easy to ride bicycles around.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

here we go





Are we there yet

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Not really what one would expect to find on top of a mountain in  asia

----------


## Loy Toy

You and Crocman have made my morning mate.

Two great threads among the other shit threads that are on offer at the moment.

----------


## FatOne

Yes, I agree Loy Toy. Great pics good stories and an interesting place. Thanks BLD

----------


## crocman

Looks like you got the same weather as us mate. Luckily the Dragonlady bought herself a raincoat for trip. That visit to Lang co looked nice. Maybe one for the future.

----------


## MeMock

Nice work. I love Vietnam. How far from Vinh is this place?

----------


## katie23

That castle & medieval town looks more at home in Europe than in Asia.  :Smile:  

Thanks for the pics. Now I want to go to Da Nang & Hue, then travel all the way to Hanoi, Lau Cai, Sapa & trek on the mountains!

----------


## chrisphh

> This looks like a perfect place actually, half way between the country's two major cities. Warmer than chilly & cloudy Hanoi but cooler than steamy Saigon. Are there any other such beach cities along the coast?


Besides Da Nang, Nha Trang is also a good choice. Its weather is warm and comfortable and its beach is so amazing. Anytime during the year can be favorable for a trip to the tourism city.

----------


## chilaaogiac12a14

Da Nang has a large number of places for you to visit such as Son Tra peninsula, Marble Mountains, Linh Ung pagoda, which are all famous tourist destination. Besides, you can come to surrounding cities like Hue and Hoi An to explore Central Vietnam. You may take a tour Da Nang - Hoi An - Hue by Vietnam Tour Booking to have a detail plan for the trip.

----------


## david44

> You can enjoy the seafood in the big restaurant by the beach


 Thanks do they also serve western delicacies like spam, alfalfa and irony?

----------


## fishlocker

Good thread BLD. Looks like you had a nice break. I have got to learn photobucket. The pics look clean. It's got to be less painful than the gallery. 

Thanks for taking the time. I green owed as I'm out of ammo.

----------


## vella12

very nice hotel

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The vietnamese Navy ?


Fuck that, I'm not going there if it's full of Welsh people.

----------


## Big Hairy Pig

I'll be in Danang the first week of June. Looking forward to it.

BHP

----------


## rickschoppers

> Looks like Nok will begin flying there soon.Nok Air & NokScoot Part 2: domestic and regional expansion including three new routes to Vietnam | CAPA - Centre for Aviation
> 
> There are no flights there from Thailand now, which is weird.
> 
> To get there now for me takes either 13 hours on a bus from Mukdahan or fly to Bkk then HCM then Danang.


1+ flights per day, 1h 40m duration
Bangkok (all airports) to Danang, Vietnam (DAD)
1:50 am

3:25 am
VietnamVietnam 620
-
M
T
-
T
F
-
BKK-DAD
11:00 am

12:40 pm
Bangkok AirwaysBangkok Airways 947
S
M
T
W
T
F
S
BKK-DAD

----------


## rickschoppers

As expected, Vietnam has reverted back to the less expensive single entry, one month visa for US citizens, along with others. My plan to visit Vietnam around March is back on. I didn't think it would take them long.

https://www.travelcodex.com/2016/11/...r-us-citizens/

----------

